# Todos los bits del puerto de estado del puerto paralelo estan en 1 por defecto



## scorpation (Jul 10, 2009)

hola chicos yo soy informaciónrmatico y no entiendo mucho de electronica pero me gusta todo esto de la programacion y estoy tratando de decodificar un control remoto de television. el problema que tengo en este minuto es la lectura del puerto paralelo. mi programa lo hice en linux pero ese no es el inconveniente; bien voy al grano.
Cuando leo el puerto de estado este me lee el valor 127, a mi logica me imagino que deberian estar todos en cero y cuando le pongo una tension a cualquiera de las 5 patillas disponibles ese bit deberia activarse. bueno entonces pense que mi puerto estaba funcionando al reves pero la unica forma de que se apaguen los bits es conectando los pines de entrada a los pines de tierra. entonces me dije. bueno si pongo un transistor con el colector en la patilla de entrada del puerto ( la que pretendo leer), la base la conecte al terminal positivo de una fuente de alimentacion externa con un interruptor para testear el invento, y el emisor lo conecte al pin tierra del puerto paralelo. tambien conecte un led al pin tierra y al pin de lectura del puerto. este led permanece siempre encendido. la idea era que cuando accionara el interruptor este dejara pasar la corriente entre la tierra y el pin de lectura del puerto asi se apagaria el led y ademas el pin de lectura se pondria en 0. bueno eso deberia pasar en teoria. pero cuando activo el interruptor el led apenas disminuye su luminosidad y el pin de lectura no alcanza a quedar en 0. por lo tanto el experimento no me sirvio. creo que es por la conexion. por favor ayudenme.


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

la tierra de la fuente esta conectada a la tierra del paralelo? deben estarlo, y prueba poniendo un par de resistencias en el transistor, 1K en la base y 10K en el colector, además esa configuración del transistor como interruptor, es inversora, cuando tengas voltaje en la base del transistor, el led se apagará

otra opción para utilizar el puerto paralelo es con un buffer, en la escuela utilizamos 3 sn74f24 para todo el puerto paralelo


----------



## scorpation (Jul 10, 2009)

exactamente esa es la idea de que al ponerle corriente a la base el led se apague. pero no lo hace solo disminuye su luminosidad.


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

prueba con las resistencias, lo ideal seria hacer los cálculos, pero sinceramente ya los olvidé, asi que juega con las resistencias, o busca información del transistor como interruptor para calcular debidamente esas resistencias


----------



## scorpation (Jul 10, 2009)

gracias analfabeta realmente no le he puesto resistencias y tampoco he conectado las tierras, como me sugeriste una vez que lo haga te digo que sucedio. gracias por el aporte..


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 10, 2009)

scorpation, la verdad estaría bueno que postees un dibujo de la conexión que realizaste.
Si no utilizaste resistencias antes, es probable que el transistor ya se haya quemado.
Saludos.


----------



## scorpation (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya mira este dibujo esta hecho en paint esta feito pero creo que mas o menos se entiende.. gracias una vez mas


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

te adjunto un pequeño esquema del transistor como interruptor

recuerda, no es que este de default un 1 en la entrada del puerto paralelo, es solo que si no esta conectada la entrada a tierra, y solo esta al aire, la entrada se activa con el voltaje que hay en el medio ambiente, detectando un 1


----------



## scorpation (Jul 10, 2009)

gracias lo probare y te dire que pasa...


----------



## scorpation (Jul 10, 2009)

yo pense que los pines estaban estaban a 1, entonces como quedaria el circuito para eliminar esa corriente del ambiente y que cuando acciono el interruptor se ponga el pin a 1 como realmente deberia ser? y gracias.


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

conectando el pin al circuito, no lo dejes suelto sin conexión


----------



## scorpation (Jul 10, 2009)

gracias. ahora si que lo pruebo y te digo que pasa.


----------



## scorpation (Jul 10, 2009)

analfabeta soy algo torpe con esto pero si me adjuntaras un esquema como el de antes. lo hago al tiro. pero solo no se me ocurre como hacerlo por favor. yo creia que estaban a 1 por eso se me ocurrio el circuito anterior, pero tu me dices que no estan a 1. y me dices que el pin no lo deje suelto. pero no se me ocurre donde meterlo. olvidando el led supongamos que solo tengo una fuente de alimentacion externa de 5v. y quiero que al conectar el terminal positivo el puerto de estado se ponga a 1. please te lo agradecere el resto de mi vida...


----------

